# A Hav in TX Shelter



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

This morning on our Dallas TV station, there was a cute black and white Havanese at the area no-kill shelter. You can see it at www.operationkindness.org. It was a cutie in case anyone is interested. They currently have 2 Havanese apparently from a breeder who couldn't take care of so many dogs.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello!! I adopted my Mimi from Operation Kindness. It was on Dec 11th.. Someone else mentioned to me that there was a havanese on tv.. I wonder if it was her? do you know what station? I saw her at the shelter the day before and then went back the following day to take her home!! They had a couple of others. Best decision I ever made.. She is a true sweety!

http://dallasdoglife.com/content/view/190/


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Now that's a happy story! I think I saw her on Ch. 4 or 5. It was on the weekend so I'm not sure which station had her. We got DaniGirl when she was 7. She was with the breeder and the breeder knew she couldn't give her the attention she needed. It's been 8 months that she's been a part of our family and she gets sweeter every day. Our 18 month old Hav is attached to her. They get along great--DaniGirl lets Bella know her boundaries and Bella reminds Dani to have fun! I never knew an older dog was such a joy. You must have had a very special Christmas with your new family member!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a wonderful Christmas... she went everywhere with us! We had so many houses to visit due to the large number of siblings we did have...We got her on a Thursday, so perhaps it were the others that were shown on tv. Seems like I got very lucky!!! and hopefully the other havanese (maybe her littermates) did too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks like such a little sweetie pie. Welcome to the forum guys.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------

